# Focus Raven 8.8 vs. Versender



## Funsportler (7. April 2020)

Servus zusammen,

neben einem Focus Sam C Team besitze ich ein RR u. Rose Count Solo mit Carbon Starrgabel. In den Bergen bin ich meistens mit dem Enduro unterwegs. Mangels Zeit bin ich mittlerweile immer öfter mit dem Count Solo im bayrischen Voralpenland unterwegs und entwickle immer mehr Gefallen daran.

Das Solo funktioniert in der Konfiguration schon ganz gut, allerdings würde ich es gerne wieder zur Stadt u. Kinderwagenschlampe mit Schutzblech umfunktionieren.

Die Lücke würde ich gerne mit einem XC Hardtail in der 2-2,5k€, allerhöchsten 3k€ Klasse schließen u. mir etwas Emotion ins Haus holen.

In meiner engeren Auswahl sind:
Radon Jealous 7.0
Radon Jealous 8.0
Canyon Exceed CF SL 7.0
Canyon Exceed CF SL 8.0
Focus Raven 8.8

Jealous 7.0
Ursprünglich habe ich klar zum Jealous 7.0 tendiert. Für aktuell 2199€ kann man hier für ein <10kg Bike nichts falsch machen. Service... benötige ich nicht.

Focus Raven 8.8
Allerdings habe ich dann gesehen, dass es das Focus Raven 8.8 aktuell auch um 2379€ gibt. Nachdem ich bereits ein sehr gut ausgestattetes Focus habe und sehr zufrieden bin, hätte ich lange gerne ein Raven Max Team 2017 gehabt. Der Rahmen soll super sein u. das Max Team hätte mit der XX1 Eagle u. RS Komponenten genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Bei dem Raven 8.8 2020 würde ich das Rahmendesign bekommen u. ein RS SID Select. Die XT Komponenten mit SLX Kassette u. der Mavic Crossmax LRS sind aus meiner Sicht gewichtstechnisch nicht optimal (und kein Querwechsel mit meinem anderen Bike möglich). Die Funktion ist sicher in Ordnung.
Für mich mit 170cm u. 79cm Schrittweit hat die Größenabstufung den Vorteil, dass S 42cm zwischen den Größen S u. M der anderen Bikes liegt. Sonst bin immer an einem Ende der verfügbaren Größen. Mit 10,7kg finde ich es etwas pummelig.


Jealous 8.0
Wie das Raven 8.8, aber die Parts die ich beim Raven nicht optimal finde (XT Kassette, X1700LRS...). Preislich finde ich es mit 2699 sehr fair, die Farbe ist nicht 100% meins. Die Rahmengröße müssten passen, allerdings wäre etwas kompakter vermutlich besser.


Canyon Exceed CF SL 7.0
Bereits mit Carbon LRS. Die GX Eagle ist voll kompatibel mit meiner XO1 Ausstattung am Enduro u. leichter als die XT Schaltgruppe.

Canyon Exceed CF SL 8.0
Carbon LRS u. LRS u. tolle Schaltgruppe. Ist mir aber eigentlich zu teuer.

Wie schätzt ihr die verschiedenen Bikes ein, wozu würdet ihr weshalb tendieren?
An technischen Argumenten bin ich sehr interessiert! Evtl. hilft das Topic dann später anderen Interessenten.

Mein persönliches Gefühl geht zum Focus, auch wenn ich nicht alle Parts optimal finde.

Merci u. Grüße
Kilian

P.S: Vorab. Ich bin nicht zu geizig oder liquide mehr für ein Bike auszugeben. Denke in der Preisklasse muss etwas gehen, nachdem es nicht mein Nr. 1 Bike ist. Wie schon angedeutet benötige ich keinen Service etc.


----------



## mikeonbike (7. April 2020)

soweit... ich bin 1,68 und fahre das radon in grösse s, aber als customaufbau mit syntace und mcfk parts, kompletter xtr und cossmax elite laufrädern. gewicht mit sensoren und getränkehaltern liegt bei 9,2 kg... die kiste ist knallhart, geht aber tippitoppi vorwärts. gewichtstechnisch ist die kiste noch lange nicht ausgereizt... ich hatte schon einige räder von radon und war jedesmal zufrieden. der service ist auch online beim h&s schnell und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsportler (7. April 2020)

Habe für meine Mutter letztens auch erst das Jealous Al in S geordert und kenne aus der Vergangenheit im AM/Enduro Sektor die Bikes. Preis-Leistung schon seit jeher unschlagbar aus meiner Sicht. Bezüglich der Qualität hätte ich bei Radon keine  Vorbehalte. Rahmengröße S kam mir sehr klein vor, so dass ich mir sicher war bei Radon zum M zu greifen.


----------



## Lateralus (8. April 2020)

Fahre mit 1,73 das Jealous in S. Passt, M wäre mir vorn zu hoch. Bin im Vergleich bei einem Besuch in Koblenz das Exceed in S und M gefahren, S ist noch kleiner als das Jealous.

Denk dran, dass das Raven KEIN Boost hat (falls nicht ab 2020 doch - bislang jedenfalls nicht!).


----------



## Funsportler (8. April 2020)

Wie hast du das Exceed in M empfunden bei unserer Körpergröße? 

Dass du mit 173cm noch ein Jealous in S fährst überrascht mich, ich stehe auf kompakte Bikes und empfand S als sehr klein.

Das Raven hat mittlerweile übrigens den Boost Standard.


----------



## mikeonbike (8. April 2020)

das jealous in s ist sicher nicht besonders klein. vor allem das oberrohr ist doch ziemlich lang. ich hab zum ersten mal bei einem s 29'er von vorbaulänge 88 mm auf 66 mm umgestellt und damit ist der abstand von der sattelspitze bis zur lenkermitte bei meinem cube mit 88 mm immer noch 1 cm kürzer als am radon (bei identischer sattelstellung zum innenlager)...


----------



## Funsportler (8. April 2020)

Rein von der Preis Leistung tendiere ich für meine Bedürfnisse klar zum Jealous 7.0. Für aktuell 2200€ ein Bike unter 10kg und die Komponenten sind für mich auch sehr stimmig. Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts dabei was ich bei meinen Ansprüchen direkt ändern würde. 

Super unsicher bin ich wirklich bzgl. der Größe.
Bei meinem Enduro bin ich am oberen Ende mit 400mm Sitzrohr u. 570mm Oberrohr. Das Jealous kommt mit 400mm/575mm. Der Vorbau wird auch ca. 2cm länger sein. 
Das Enduro habe ich bewusst so gewählt, um es spielerisch zu halten, kam aber auch mit dem selben Model eine Nr größer u. 440mm/590mm gut zurecht. Definitiv zu groß im Serientrimm war mir mein Count Solo in M bei 450mm/650mm u. langem Vorbau sowie Sattelsütze mit Kröpfung nach hinten. Mit kurzem Vorbau u. neutraler Stütze funktioniert es gut, ist aber nicht kompakt. 

Das Reaven ist mit 420/592 dazwischen. Am besten wäre natürlich ein direkter Vergleich, das fällt aber sowohl bzgl. Entfernung als auch den aktuellen Zeiten flach. 

*@mikeonbike u. Lateralus:* Was habt ihr denn für Schrittlängen? Ich höre bei euch raus, dass ihr in jedem Fall das S nehmen würdet.

Danke!


----------



## mikeonbike (8. April 2020)

75 bis 76 cm...


----------



## Funsportler (9. April 2020)

Danke, 

Die Konfiguration sieht schon sehr sportlich aus. Wenn ich mir jetzt noch 4cm längere Beine vorstelle...

Ich werde die Tage mein Enduro missbrauchen und einen langen Vorbau montieren sowie die Gabel traveln. Dann bekomme ich sicher ein Gespür.


----------



## cluso (11. April 2020)

Ich als Hobbypsychologe  würde aus der Menge an Text die du zu den einzelnen Rädern schreibst darauf schliessen das dein Herz für das Focus schlägt.


----------



## mikeonbike (11. April 2020)

kuckst du mal hier... https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/29er-verkaufe-suche-bereich-nur-mit-preisangabe.744006/post-16495475


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (11. April 2020)

so am rande... wenn der vorbau und der kenker nicht extra tief bauen, sieht das radon in s so aus....


----------



## Funsportler (11. April 2020)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich als Hobbypsychologe  würde aus der Menge an Text die du zu den einzelnen Rädern schreibst darauf schliessen das dein Herz für das Focus schlägt.



Bin da tatsächlich offen. Das 8.8 hat mir meine Frau jetzt ohnehin madig geredet, weil sie die Farbe und Reifen Hipster- linke findet ?

Hab mich jetzt eigentlich auf das Radon Jealous 7.0 eingeschossen.

Das Radon ist für den Preis super ausgestattet und gefällt mir auch noch ziemlich gut. Bleibt die Größe. Überwiegend lese ich Größe S als Standard raus im Forum.

Ein Bild meines Count Solos in M hänge ich an. Das ist in allen Dimensionen minimal größer als das Jealous in M. Der Vorbau misst 55mm. Damit fühle ich mich recht wohl.

Einen S Rahmen müsste ich vermutlich über den Vorbau verlängern, wieviel der Sitzwinkel kompensiert, würde sich gern.

Werde es noch über Ostern klären ?


----------



## mikeonbike (11. April 2020)

Cnyn_Ffcl schrieb:


> Du willst dir Emotion ins Haus holen und überlegst dir dann ernsthaft diese Versender Eimer zu holen? Das Äquivalent zu Passat und Konsorten? Die haben natürlich ihre Vorzüge aber Emotionen auslösen gehört sicher nicht dazu. Na ja ..außer für die Passat Fahrer für die grau eine echt gewagte Farbe ist. Und deine Frau redet dir die einzig vernünftige Option aus? Vielleicht solltest du da mal ansetzen und einen Tausch / ein Upgrade in Erwägung ziehen.



warum genau ist derby cycle jetzt besser?  warum ist das beliebig gelabelte massenprodukt mit zeg citybike-geschmack zwingend dem versender vorzuziehen? das entscheidene argument fehlt mir gerade noch...


----------



## Funsportler (11. April 2020)

Geht mir ähnlich. Ist doch alles Massenware und auch vermeintlich besonderes wie Liteville und Co wird am Ende in der selben Menge verkauft und in den gleichen Ländern hergestellt. 

Die Teile sind ohnehin immer die gleichen. Mein emotional hat sich auf die technischen Merkmale bezogen


----------



## mikeonbike (11. April 2020)

Cnyn_Ffcl schrieb:


> Da ist aber Jemand ganz schön uninformiert. Na ja ..was will man auch anderes von einem "alten Sack" erwarten.



das ist ein gefaktes zitat und habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben. das unterlässt du bitte in zukunft... focus gehört zur derby cycles group - punkt...


----------



## mikeonbike (11. April 2020)

nur angemeldet, um andere leute zu beschimpfen? bravo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (12. April 2020)

Ich fahre ein Jealous und ein Focus Black Forest als Winterschlampe  - beides in „S“ bei 170 cm/76 cm Schrittlänge. Ich fahre schon immer gern kompakt

- das Jealous ist deutlich kompakter als das Focus. Soweit ich weiß ist das Black Forest noch etwas kürzer als das Raven.

Von krass sportlich bin ich mit -17 Grad-Vorbau in 70 mm weit entfernt - Niveauunterschied Sattel/Lenker vielleicht 3 cm.

Das Jealous ist direkt, aber so ‘schlimm‘ wie es immer beschrieben wird finde ich es nicht. Ist halt ein Hardtail.... Die Unterschiede sind mM eher gering. Mit geschickter Reifenwahl generiert man wahrscheinlich mehr Komfort als mit einem Rahmen.

Ich mag die Position auf dem Jealous lieber.

Hinsichtlich „Emozione“ kann ich nicht weiter helfen  - das Jealous macht in jedem Fall höllisch Spaß.


----------



## Funsportler (2. Mai 2020)

Servus, 

wollte schon länger schreiben. Es wurde das Focus Raven von Gerhard das hier Mal verlinkt war. Bin schon einige km gefahren, Bike passt perfekt und macht sehr viel Spaß.


----------

